# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > ExtJS >  Datepicker شمسی برای Extjs4

## tah_206207

سلام من دنبال DatePicker تاریخ شمسی برای extjs4.1 هستم اگه پلاگینی دارید ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنید و واسه دانلود بذارید
با تشکر

----------


## zehs_sha

ببین این آدرس فکر کنم بدردت بخوره 
https://github.com/behrang/Ext.ux.JalaliDatePlugin

----------


## tah_206207

> ببین این آدرس فکر کنم بدردت بخوره 
> https://github.com/behrang/Ext.ux.JalaliDatePlugin


 این لینک واسه Extjs3 هست ولی بازم ممنون چون میشه با الگو برداری از اون واسه Extjs4 هم همچین پلاگینی توسعه داد.
اگه نتونستم چیدا کنم اونوقت خودم روش کار میکنم و به صورت Open Source ارائه میدم.

----------


## omids20m

سلام
ما توی یه پروژه ی enterprise بعد از یکی-دوتا plugin دیگه از این استفاده کردیم. که بسیار عالیه
https://github.com/behrang/Ext.ux.JalaliDatePlugin

----------

